# the stage is set?



## BeefBallsBerry (Aug 25, 2013)

Am I the only person who thinks we are months or days away from total chaos? The problems at our boarder, rockets at Jerusalem, I.s.I.s just causing death and dismay, and a rogue government that just seems to perpetuate everything?! 
Are we close to a huge war?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I'd be worried about isis getting nuclear material and china hacking into everything they can. I don't think a huge war will happen the major powers aren't interested. 

Let the sand idiots kill themselves off. They been fighting for 100's of years already. With treating their woman the way they do we won't have to worry about them after a few years.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

BeefBallsBerry said:


> Am I the only person who thinks we are months or days away from total chaos? The problems at our boarder, rockets at Jerusalem, I.s.I.s just causing death and dismay, and a rogue government that just seems to perpetuate everything?!
> Are we close to a huge war?


No, we will not go to war. The stunning loss by the Tea Party in Mississippi shows that those who might be at the forefront of a resistance are so disorganized that a group of well trained Cub Scouts could take out the entire Tea Party.

America is at this point of being led by puppet-masters that employ Hegelian Dialectics and we follow along like puppets on a string. Here's a layman's explanation of how the process works:

Thesis + Anti-thesis = Synthesis

1) A problem is created (Thesis)

2) The hoopla and the controversy is promoted at this stage (Anti - thesis)

3) The preplanned solutions are given to the general public and applied so as to solve the "_problem_" created in the Thesis stage (Synthesis)

The average American will not consider putting the preplanned solutions under a microscope and applying out of the box thinking. It simply isn't done. It's easier to buy into what the puppet-masters sell and their "_solutions_" always end in an assault on Liberty and the option of resistance being made more and more unlikely.

Those who are attacking the last vestiges of our Republic have no reason to go to war. We're playing along, buying into the program, hook, line and sinker.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

The Resister said:


> No, we will not go to war. The stunning loss by the Tea Party in Mississippi shows that those who might be at the forefront of a resistance are so disorganized that a group of well trained Cub Scouts could take out the entire Tea Party.


BULL! Talk about losing touch with reality. The incumbent won by less then 2,500 votes because he got DEMOCRATS to vote for him in a Republican primary. What does that tell you about the incumbent?


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Nothing To See Here Move Along.

Tonight On Two And A Half Men Charlie Makes Dirtier Comments Than Was Previously Allowed By The Fcc Further Degrading The Morality Of The Nation...


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Notsoyoung said:


> BULL! Talk about losing touch with reality. The incumbent won by less then 2,500 votes because he got DEMOCRATS to vote for him in a Republican primary. What does that tell you about the incumbent?


It tells me that Establishment Republicans will do anything it takes to win the battle. It shows me that the Tea Party don't have enough sense to come up with a platform that would have left the Democrats with no reason to vote against them. You keep yelling Bull at every one of my posts, but YOU'RE the one on the losing end of the vote AND legislation.

Thad Cochran is a son of a bitch. He has no morals and no scruples.

When that is your opposition, your best hope is to craft a platform that is not reprehensible to the Democrats. If they had no dog in the fight, they would not show up to help the Republicans. You've been told a thousand times, you can get what you want without making political enemies.


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

Jesus of Nazareth said:


> And ye shall hear of wars and rumors of wars; see that ye be not troubled: for these things must needs come to pass; but the end is not yet.


I don't think there are many periods of history that full fill that prophesy quite like this one. Let's look at the world right now; In Europe, we have Russia ascendant, and the Ukrainian situation still a nightmare. Anything could go there. The Balkans is always an interesting place as well. In Africa, relatively peaceful places are having issue. My former Pastor just returned to his native Kenya, and he's worried things there could turn into sectarian violence/ethnic cleansing if the opposition doesn't settle down. The rest of the continent isn't much better, and many places are worse. The Middle east is now home to multiple wars at the same time; the Izzies are about to go into round twenty with Hamas, ISIS is fighting in both Syria and Iraq, which is drawing in Russia, and Iran, and could very well draw in Jordan, the Saudis, and Turkey. The US is still bogged down in Afghanistan. The rest of Asia is relatively peaceful, but there's still enough tension that it wouldn't take much to change the situation. Hell, N. Korea could do that all by themselves for no other reason than they got bored. Finally, the most "peaceful" continent of the past 50+ years is looking less and less peaceful: North America. Besides the tension rising from the border situation with Mexico, and Mexico's long and drawn out problems with the Cartels, American politics are reaching a boiling point, and many, myself included, have started drawing parallels to the 1850s. I hate to say it, but Civil War could be around the corner if we're not careful. So, what does that leave us with? South America? Somebody is always having problems there. Australia then? Jeez. I hate to say it, but things are looking pretty bad now. The worst part of this is, most of these conflicts aren't really connected. Everyone's petty rivalries are getting out of hand, but it's happening at once. That's unusual, and bad. With the Superpowers, or the Alliances of the past, peace could be maintained, or at least restored after a while. With all of these little bush fires? That'll be hard to manage.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

I hope nothing happens till at least we get back to Montana!!


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

Chipper said:


> I'd be worried about isis getting nuclear material and china hacking into everything they can. I don't think a huge war will happen the major powers aren't interested.
> 
> Let the sand idiots kill themselves off. They been fighting for 100's of years already. With treating their woman the way they do we won't have to worry about them after a few years.


Haven't they been treating their women like this for ever? They have been fighting for 100's of years what's the difference now? Why won't they just keep fighting and treating each other the way they do?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

firefighter72 said:


> Haven't they been treating their women like this for ever? They have been fighting for 100's of years what's the difference now? Why won't they just keep fighting and treating each other the way they do?


 Yes, but now they have tanks, humvees and automatic weapons. Not camels and a knife.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

are we on the verge of the next big war.... **** YES, it started in 2001, September 11, the middle east is extremely unstable, the few stable nations left (if you could call them stable) are falling apart, Egypt started the last round if unrest, Europe is falling into disarray, Asia is a field of threats, the USA is not itself, and also on the verge if a massive civil battle.... 

the rising of these new "terror" groups and their on going support almost fits in exactly to the prophecy's, should you be worried?? YES should you "go grey" with worry?? NO!! 

it happens when it happens, just be ready to kick some scummy ass


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Chipper said:


> I'd be worried about isis getting nuclear material and china hacking into everything they can...


It's worrying time!!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I'm down here in Texas, and the immigrant thing has me on edge already. They are coming in by the thousands, 90K expected by the end of summer, and they are bringing TB, lice, scabbies, gang violence, crime, and every other terrible thing they had in their sh!thole of a country.
All it will take is for one of the MS-13 gang groups to fire one shot... then hell breaks loose on the border.
Militia is already mobilizing down there.


----------



## mattdeere (Jan 12, 2014)

How many people have come across the border during this big wave? Is it just Hispanics and South Americans?


----------



## mattdeere (Jan 12, 2014)

Does anyone know how many Muslims cross the southern border every year?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Just throwing one out there


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

The muslim world has had nukes for many years (Pakistan), but the West is paying the regime big bucks in "foreign aid" to keep them sweet and friendly.
But friendly regimes have a habit of being replaced by unfriendly ones further down the line, and when that happens in Pakistan we can expect to see nuke bombs and bomb-making material handed out around the muslim world, and that's when things will really hit the fan..

_WIKI- "Estimates of Pakistan's stockpile of nuclear warheads vary. The most recent analysis, published in theBulletin of the Atomic Scientists in 2010, estimates that Pakistan has 70-90 nuclear warheads
Pakistan and weapons of mass destruction - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia_


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

India and Pakistan is in the middle of a USA vs USSR style cold war, I don't see Pakistan been a ally of current middle eastern conflict until Afghanistan is heavily involved, that's when Pakistan may turn their missiles onto Israel....


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

I can only illustrate our situation in this simple analogy.

The US is currently below sea level in regards to global affairs.
Each problem is another drop, shower or tidal wave.
Our government has been trying to reinforce the levee's for some time now.

But one by one the levee's which have been built are starting to give way
and you can see it in the condition of the world.

Eventually the whole damn thing will go, when we don't know but it is without
doubt at this point on a nearly irreversible path.

Any one of the current issues getting slightly worse will push the flood water
right over and the US will become a modern day Atlantis of SHTF.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

The American people did not rise up against:

* Gun control: Brady Bill, import bans, bans against future manufacture of automatic weapons for civilians, and classifications that exempt MILLIONS of Americans from being able to own a firearm

* So - Called "Patriot Act"

* National Defense Authorization Act

* National ID / REAL ID Act

* Warrant-less searches

* Profiling and the end to the presumption of innocence

* Constitution Free Zones

* Obamacare

* The antics of Barack Obama

Not only has this country remained silent, in many cases those who profess to love freedom were among those who led the charge for all the above. The *worst battle* I have on this board alone is in defense of Liberty. A vocal segment of the posters ignore the warnings of the founding fathers of this country... you know like "_He who would give up Essential Liberty for the promise of Temporary Safety deserves neither Liberty nor Safety_." That warning is DOA among those willing to forfeit Liberty if Uncle Scam only promises to address their agenda. BTW, when you do give up Liberty for the promise of Safety, you ultimately end up with neither.

Yeah, the world situation may march on, but the American people seem to be willing to accept, without question, what the puppet masters feed us. If you doubt it, sit down tonight, cut off the computer and list the six leaders you think can lead the U.S. to victory.


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

Pakistan wont use nukes on anyone, because if they do, India will retaliate on them. Same goes for the other way round. So those 2 are deadlocked.

US hold more nukes than China by a ratio of 10-1, and they are also ICBM style nukes, so can reach 9000 miles before hitting a target, so everywhere is a target for a US Nuke.

As for ISIS, let them get on with it. They may want to start a caliphate, but let them. They're wiping out their own kind (predominantly women, children along with resisting men), so they're doing themselves a disservice. They'll **** themselves over within a decade. Also, whilst they call out for Muslims worldwide to help, let them go. Once they're rounded up, turn the whole middle east into a glass parking lot.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

These are certainly horrible atrocities and events that signal possible and pending apocalypse, as you all have clearly laid out.

But the One Absolute and Defining Ultimate Atrocity, the one that transcends all other atrocities; signalling so very loud and distinct that the stage is set and the end is indeed near...is that The Resister got his feelings hurt...again.


(See post #20, in bold, the worst battle)


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

nephilim said:


> ..Pakistan wont use nukes on anyone, because if they do, India will retaliate on them. Same goes for the other way round. So those 2 are deadlocked..


Problem is,hardline muslim extremists don't give a shit about getting hit in retaliation.
For examp look at Hamas currently firing rockets into Israel from Gaza, the rockets are doing no real damage at all and are a complete waste of time, but the muzzies still do it purely to satisfy their insane animal-like blood lust to kill kill kill!


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

The Resister said:


> It tells me that Establishment Republicans will do anything it takes to win the battle. It shows me that the Tea Party don't have enough sense to come up with a platform that would have left the Democrats with no reason to vote against them. You keep yelling Bull at every one of my posts, but YOU'RE the one on the losing end of the vote AND legislation.
> 
> Thad Cochran is a son of a bitch. He has no morals and no scruples.
> 
> When that is your opposition, your best hope is to craft a platform that is not reprehensible to the Democrats. If they had no dog in the fight, they would not show up to help the Republicans. You've been told a thousand times, you can get what you want without making political enemies.


So you believe that in order to win a REPUBLICAN primary you should appeal to the DEMOCRATS? Yeah, that makes so much sense. Oh yeah, BULL.


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

Lucky Jim said:


> Problem is,hardline muslim extremists don't give a shit about getting hit in retaliation.
> For examp look at Hamas currently firing rockets into Israel from Gaza, the rockets are doing no real damage at all and are a complete waste of time, but the muzzies still do it purely to satisfy their insane animal-like blood lust to kill kill kill!


You do realise, they are retaliating to Israeli attacks in that instance. Hamas and Palestine return fire, they've instigated far fewer initial missile firing over the last 60 or so years compared to what Israel does to them. I am not afraid to say this, but Israel is a really bad and horrible country compared to its neighbours.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

nephilim said:


> You do realise, they are retaliating to Israeli attacks in that instance. Hamas and Palestine return fire, they've instigated far fewer initial missile firing over the last 60 or so years compared to what Israel does to them. I am not afraid to say this, but Israel is a really bad and horrible country compared to its neighbours.


Palestinian Celebrate Kidnapping of Teens in Gaza - Israel News


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

Whilst I do not agree with the kidnappings, Israel have been actively targetting homes and schools in palestine along side hamas installations, whilst palestine have been firing indescriminately at military installations (a valid target in any war) along with surrounding buildings, but their main aim is military targets.

The trouble is, Israel was a forced nation in the middle east, nobody wanted them there at the time, nobody wants them there now, unfortunately, its how it is.

Please note, I do not support Palestine, nor do I support Israel. They are both as bad as each other.


----------



## Innkeeper (Jun 18, 2014)

nephilim said:


> Whilst I do not agree with the kidnappings, Israel have been actively targetting homes and schools in palestine along side hamas installations, whilst palestine have been firing indescriminately at military installations (a valid target in any war) along with surrounding buildings, but their main aim is military targets.
> 
> The trouble is, Israel was a forced nation in the middle east, nobody wanted them there at the time, nobody wants them there now, unfortunately, its how it is.
> 
> Please note, I do not support Palestine, nor do I support Israel. They are both as bad as each other.


"Forced Nation"...the problem being Historically they have a right to be there and their people have lived there even alongside the Muslims for 2000 years or more, the Palestinians however have never existed as a nation they are a complete fabrication by France and England and are in the bad straits they are in because they tried to destroy Israel and failed, "You Reap What You Sow". Even Under the Great Saladin the Jews lived where Israel is now and practiced their faith side by side with the Muslims and they all got along. It is only in the 20th Century that this issue came up and can be shown to crop up in the 30's and 40's when German Agents tried to cause strife in the Middle East to help them drive the British out so they could have access to the oil fields. They cultivated the social outcasts of the Arabs and blamed all their problems on the Jews trying to get the radicals to cause unrest. It Worked and those same radicals are still causing unrest, I tell you what I will not shed a tear or lose one minute of sleep while the Israeli's kill anyone of their neighbors who want to cause them harm, the Arabs started it and when they failed they then whined to the rest of the world to save them.
I say do away with the False Nation of Palestine and let them go live in the other Arab Nations, oh wait they do not want those trouble makers, my bad. Israel has proven they can and are willing to live in peace beside all the Arab countries around them, it is the Arab Terrorists of the PLO and Hamas, and the other Radical Groups who will not live and let live. So they die, and what is the best way to get the people to stop the people giving Support to the terrorists? Give them the same treatment that the Terrorist give the people of Israel. Maybe if enough "innocents"(read the sarcasm) die then their parents will stop feeding them the radical ideology to them with their breakfast and driving it in their every waking moment.


----------



## Innkeeper (Jun 18, 2014)

mattdeere said:


> Does anyone know how many Muslims cross the southern border every year?


Actually the 9-11 muslims came over the border from Canada, not Mexico, the Mexican Immigrants would turn them in just to keep it safe for themselves to keep crossing the border. So fear the Frostback side of the border not the ******* side.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

nephilim said:


> Please note, I do not support Palestine, nor do I support Israel. They are both as bad as each other.


10 or so years ago I would agree, then came peace talks, then some success with the talks, then a death (the Palestinian leader at the time) now its too far gone,
this round hamas started the fight, Israel should end it once and for all... and draw out all the supporters from Iran to Egypt, USA to Australia, and Israeli can blow them all to hell


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Yes, but now they have tanks, humvees and automatic weapons. Not camels and a knife.


 I don't know about anywhere else, but in Iraq they're using US armament they took from the Iraqi military when the Iraqi military cut & ran!
Or so I've seen on the news.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Resister said:


> No, we will not go to war. The stunning loss by the Tea Party in Mississippi shows that those who might be at the forefront of a resistance are so disorganized that a group of well trained Cub Scouts could take out the entire Tea Party.
> 
> America is at this point of being led by puppet-masters that employ Hegelian Dialectics and we follow along like puppets on a string. Here's a layman's explanation of how the process works:
> 
> ...


The Patriot Act and NDAA are two fine examples of what you are saying.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

nephilim said:


> Whilst I do not agree with the kidnappings, Israel have been actively targetting homes and schools in palestine along side hamas installations, whilst palestine have been firing indescriminately at military installations (a valid target in any war) along with surrounding buildings, but their main aim is military targets.
> 
> The trouble is, Israel was a forced nation in the middle east, nobody wanted them there at the time, nobody wants them there now, unfortunately, its how it is.
> 
> Please note, I do not support Palestine, nor do I support Israel. They are both as bad as each other.


Israel was no more forced than any other boundary line drawn. The history of that situation is a lot more complicated than that.

Regarding your use of the word, "Palestine," let's remember that the term, "Palestinian" was used as a general moniker for the people living in that region, but specifically for the Jews. It was a slight offense to the Arabs. It was not until 1967, when Arafat took it as a name for the Arabs in the attempt to create the illusion that the Arabs he led were some specific group, and that they has some mythical state that happened to overlie Israel. The lie seems to have worked.

Also remember that the reason the so-called "Palestinians" are no longer welcome in Israel is because of the continued violence against civilians. Bus bombings, restaurant bombings, etc.; these things segregated them.

I make it a point to try and follow the onsgoings in and around Israel, as every time situations like we are seeing now occur, there are always those who attempt to make Israel the bad guy. Fact is, the kidnapping/murder of the three students is not the first incident in the last several months, and rocket attacks from Gaza are a regular thing. The Arabs are responding to nothing that Israel did. They are behaving as they do.

Three Jews are kidnapped and murdered, and the little monsters celebrate and give out candy. A Muslim is murdered in retaliation, and the Israel responds with mourning and apprehension of the murderer. No, they are not equally bad.


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

nephilim said:


> You do realise, they are retaliating to Israeli attacks in that instance. Hamas and Palestine return fire, they've instigated far fewer initial missile firing over the last 60 or so years compared to what Israel does to them. I am not afraid to say this, but Israel is a really bad and horrible country compared to its neighbours.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHahahaha............

Oh, shit, you're serious. Wow. Really? Israel, the only stable and functioning democracy in the Middle East is a "really bad and horrible country compared to its neighbors? Uh huh, please sir, do tell how this is so. Israel grants equal rights and protections to all citizens, regardless of religion. Israel has Arab members of their parliment, and an Arab on the Supreme court. Care to tell how many Middle Eastern countries have Jews represented in their government? Or how many have Christians in their government? Not many. Fewer still grant them equal rights.


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

I never once said Israel do not grant equal rights, so don't put words in my mouth. I never once said about the Israeli government not having non-jews in their ministries, so don't put words in my mouth. Also, Kuwait, Bahrain, Qatar, they have stable democracies right now, however, like the UK, theirs functions under a constitutional monarchy. Kuwait and Qatar also has Coptic Christians in high places also.

Now back to Israel. They have equal rights for all in most areas, I will agree, but they also have selectionist policies, did you know for example...

Non-jews are banned from serving select infantry regiments in the military
Non-jews are banned from becoming leader of the country. 
Non-jews are banned from various universities and technical schools.
Non-jews were taxed at a higher rate than Jews (1% increase in income tax...Its their version of a Jizya tax, but I can't remember the name off the top of my head). I've seen income wage slips from people who lived there and have been granted asylum in the UK (arabs predominantly) because of religious persecution in Israel. I do not know if this tax practice still exists however.

Now, I know missiles are pointed at Israel from pretty much all angles, but over the years, Israel have been the attackers along side being the defenders. They attacked Egypt, Syria, Jordan and Iraq to gain Sinai peninsula, the West Bank, Golian heights and the Gaza strip (which is where a LARGE chunk of the issues now lie). 

Israel also did an unprovoked on Iraq to remove a nuclear reactor site (which at the time was unproven). They did the attack despite the peace treaty they had with Iraq. 
Israel also declared war on lebanon to remove military installations along the border, and when doing so, declared peace and installed a buffer zone.
Hamas and Hezbollah both ask for a cease fire, which Israel agreed too, but less than 1 after the agreement, Israel started shelling both again.
Israel did an unprovoked attack on Syria to remove a nuclear reactor site. This was despite having a peace agreement with them.

Since Israels recognition as a nation, there has been only 1 declaration of war and full scale attack gainst Israel, which was Egypt and Syria to get the Golian heights back (though they failed). Israel however have launched numerous offensives to expand aggressively, and take land which was not De Jure or theirs by rights of old claims.

I like Israelis as a whole, but I disagree with what they do. They attack, gain land, then ask for help when the people they conquered start terrorising them and blame them.

Tell me, if Mexico did attacks on the border of the US, then encroached into the US territory, usurping more lands for itself, wouldn't the people they've just conquered start terrorising them and trying to get them to leave?


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

nephilim said:


> I never once said Israel do not grant equal rights, so don't put words in my mouth. I never once said about the Israeli government not having non-jews in their ministries, so don't put words in my mouth. Also, Kuwait, Bahrain, Qatar, they have stable democracies right now, however, like the UK, theirs functions under a constitutional monarchy.


No, but you said that Israel's neighbors were much better places in comparison. That's far from the truth. To find "stable democracies", you point to Kuwait (which has had, and continues to have major issues due to the Arab Spring), Bahrain (With even worse issues due to Arab Spring), and Qatar (which, I'll grant is surprisingly stable). notice that these three nations are all very small, and probably are closer to City-States than modern Nation-States.



nephilim said:


> Kuwait and Qatar also has Coptic Christians in high places also.


Got a source for that? I looked into it, and can't find a single example. Wiki goes as far as to say that there are no local Christians in Qatar.



nephilim said:


> Now back to Israel. They have equal rights for all in most areas, I will agree, but they also have selectionist policies, did you know for example...
> 
> Non-jews are banned from serving select infantry regiments in the military
> Non-jews are banned from becoming leader of the country.
> ...


I'd love to see a source for the "Non-Jew" tax. I'm just not seeing it in my searches. I also can't find any reference to it being a government policy that bans non-Jews from "various universities and technical schools". As for the military, and national leader positions, hell, I can kinda understand that. The US prohibts non-Natural citizens from becoming President; Israel is concerned about loosing their Jewish identity, and want to protect that.



nephilim said:


> Now, I know missiles are pointed at Israel from pretty much all angles, but over the years, Israel have been the attackers along side being the defenders. They attacked Egypt, Syria, Jordan and Iraq to gain Sinai peninsula, the West Bank, Golian heights and the Gaza strip (which is where a LARGE chunk of the issues now lie).


They gained the Sinai Penisula three times (Suez War, 6 Day War, Yom Kippur War), and gave it back in order to gain recognition. The West bank, the Golan Heights, and the Gaza strip were also offered back to their respective nations immediately following the 6 Day War in exchange for recognition of Israel... the Arab nations refused. Gaza was completely given over to the Palestinians, and is autonomous from Israeli control. Twice since then Israel has had to go in and destroy Hamas weapons and equipment.



nephilim said:


> Israel also did an unprovoked on Iraq to remove a nuclear reactor site (which at the time was unproven). They did the attack despite the peace treaty they had with Iraq.


There has never been a peace treaty between Israel and Iraq. Iraq refused to recognize Israel. Regardless, Israel did the world a huge favor by denying Saddam Hussein and the Iraqis the potential for nuclear weapons.



nephilim said:


> Israel also declared war on lebanon to remove military installations along the border, and when doing so, declared peace and installed a buffer zone.


Yeah, they did, in order to protect their nation from repeated attacks from that same buffer zone. Relatively shortly after they pulled out, they were forced to re-invade because the problems cropped back up.



nephilim said:


> Hamas and Hezbollah both ask for a cease fire, which Israel agreed too, but less than 1 after the agreement, Israel started shelling both again.


Got a specific date/time/case, or are you just making stuff up now?



nephilim said:


> Israel did an unprovoked attack on Syria to remove a nuclear reactor site. This was despite having a peace agreement with them.


Again, there has never been a piece agreement between Syria and Israel. The Syrians refuse to recognize Israel. Again, Israel did the World a favor by destroying that site. Imagine if Syria did have nukes, and ISIS, or another group got their hands on them right now. Scary thought.



nephilim said:


> Since Israels recognition as a nation, there has been only 1 declaration of war and full scale attack gainst Israel, which was Egypt and Syria to get the Golian heights back (though they failed). Israel however have launched numerous offensives to expand aggressively, and take land which was not De Jure or theirs by rights of old claims.


I believe you are referring to the Yom Kippur War, in which case, the stated goal was the edradication of Israel, but fortuantely, the Israelis were able to turn the tide, and beat of the sneak attack. And there was no declaration of war. And again, ever inch of land captured since '48 was offered back... and the Arabs said "no".



nephilim said:


> I like Israelis as a whole, but I disagree with what they do. They attack, gain land, then ask for help when the people they conquered start terrorising them and blame them.


What they do? Defend themselves? And do it well? Deny the enemy a place from which to launch attacks?

Tell me, if Mexico did attacks on the border of the US, then encroached into the US territory, usurping more lands for itself, wouldn't the people they've just conquered start terrorising them and trying to get them to leave?[/QUOTE]

Except that the US and Mexico could live in peace. Hamas won't live with Israel. They refuse to recognize it, and won't even allow that the Jews have a right to the land at all.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Notsoyoung said:


> So you believe that in order to win a REPUBLICAN primary you should appeal to the DEMOCRATS? Yeah, that makes so much sense. Oh yeah, BULL.


You ought to sue your brains for non-support. Did you bother to READ what I've written in regards to this? Pretend to have some modicum of intelligence for a moment. Whether you like this or not, believe it or not, it is the way things are.

The Establishment Republicans look at the Tea Party and see a competing party. In essence, the Republicans see THREE parties: Democrats, Republicans and Tea Party. The objective of the Establishment Republicans is to take one player out of the game, so they took out the Tea Party. The Tea Party is the bigger threat because the Establishment Republicans are Socialist Lite while the Democrats are plain out Socialist / communist.

The Tea Party allowed the Establishment Republicans to out-snooker them. So, what am I saying? What did I say to you *TWICE*, Notsosmart? *TWICE* now, what have I told you? Stay with me Notsosmart.

You have three parties running for office: T.P., Ds and Rs. If the T.P. (Tea Party) has a platform that is so offensive to the Ds that they would (and did) support the R in the primary, it should tell you one thing: you'll catch more flies with honey than vinegar. The Tea Party cannot fight the Establishment Republicans AND the Democrats at the same time. Soooo... the Tea Party has to craft a position that will not piss the Democrats off so badly that they will cross lines to beat the Tea Party candidate.

The feeling of the Ds have to be that the fight between the Tea Party and the Establishment Republicans is not worth the attention of Democrats. Don't deliberately piss the Democrats off. Let them think, so what if the Tea Party guy wins. He's no better or worse than the Establishment Republican so we don't care which wins.

BTW, I see some guys are all over the board on this one. Let me tell you again: While you're getting accolades for LYING about what I said, your strategies have resulted in ZERO WINS over the last decade plus.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Name calling? Personal attacks? I think you are violating the rules again Resister.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Denton said:


> The Patriot Act and NDAA are two fine examples of what you are saying.


Virtually every problem we're discussing on this thread are examples. That is why I don't understand at this point in history, why some people don't try and think outside the box. It costs nothing to pontificate about various ways of interpreting data.

OTOH, I had the good fortune to meet with Gary Allen back in the early 1980s as a young boy. He told me that only a precious few people would ever understand the principles behind Liberty and most would be easily led astray. The good piece of advice he gave that is most appreciated is that you look at what the majority is supporting and then examine it very carefully. The masses have a way of being wrong most of the time.

Still, it would cost nothing if every angle were to be looked at and examined carefully.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

The Resister said:


> You ought to sue your brains for non-support. Did you bother to READ what I've written in regards to this? Pretend to have some modicum of intelligence for a moment. Whether you like this or not, believe it or not, it is the way things are.
> 
> The Establishment Republicans look at the Tea Party and see a competing party. In essence, the Republicans see THREE parties: Democrats, Republicans and Tea Party. The objective of the Establishment Republicans is to take one player out of the game, so they took out the Tea Party. The Tea Party is the bigger threat because the Establishment Republicans are Socialist Lite while the Democrats are plain out Socialist / communist.
> 
> ...


Well resistor, let me think how to respond........what a load of BULL.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

PaulS said:


> Name calling? Personal attacks? I think you are violating the rules again Resister.


If you want to be a moderator so badly, why aren't you applying for the job? And, WTF? If you want to be so self righteous, why did you not call Notsosmart out for *LYING* and doing so on purpose? That's acceptable to you? Really? Attacks my ass. When a man gets on the board and deliberately LIES about me, you should have the balls to call him out. But you don't. Wonder why that is???


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Notsoyoung said:


> Well resistor, let me think how to respond........what a load of BULL.


Thank you for your so well thought out response. I see you must have went to the *S*ugar *H*ill *I*nstitute of *T*echnology.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Since 2010 over 8,000 missiles have been fired from the Gaza strip into Israel. Whining about how much more accurate and destructive the Israelis are when the respond is BULL. There isn't a country in the world that would put up with that crap, I know that we wouldn't.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The Resister said:


> If you want to be a moderator so badly, why aren't you applying for the job? And, WTF? If you want to be so self righteous, why did you not call Notsosmart out for *LYING* and doing so on purpose? That's acceptable to you? Really? Attacks my ass. When a man gets on the board and deliberately LIES about me, you should have the balls to call him out. But you don't. Wonder why that is???


I only have eyes for you, The Resister. I seem to be drawn to the injustice of complaining about others as one does the same thing. I don't want to be a moderator. I am not righteous - self or otherwise. I guess my balls are too busy.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

PaulS said:


> I only have eyes for you, The Resister. I seem to be drawn to the injustice of complaining about others as one does the same thing. I don't want to be a moderator. I am not righteous - self or otherwise. I guess my balls are too busy.


Do you see me complaining about attacks on this thread? While I'm flattered that you only have eyes for me, I really don't swing that way. Tell you what though. Tomorrow I'm going to take fifty bucks and go to the dog pound. I'll buy you a dog. You can name it Life. That way you can say you have one.

See, Notsosmart can call me Resistor and I'll take it; he'll have to accept the name that fits him. That isn't attacking each other... OR someone would have addressed the "Resistor" hits months ago. I'm not worried about people attacking me. Just give me the space to do likewise. See, when I complained, you like it. Now that you found out I can dish it out, you got a problem. You need the dog.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

The Resister said:


> Do you see me complaining about attacks on this thread? While I'm flattered that you only have eyes for me, I really don't swing that way. Tell you what though. Tomorrow I'm going to take fifty bucks and go to the dog pound. I'll buy you a dog. You can name it Life. That way you can say you have one.
> 
> See, Notsosmart can call me Resistor and I'll take it; he'll have to accept the name that fits him. That isn't attacking each other... OR someone would have addressed the "Resistor" hits months ago. I'm not worried about people attacking me. Just give me the space to do likewise. See, when I complained, you like it. Now that you found out I can dish it out, you got a problem. You need the dog.


LOL..... resisor, the first to call names and the first to stomp his little feet and throw a temper tantrum about it.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Notsoyoung said:


> LOL..... resisor, the first to call names and the first to stomp his little feet and throw a temper tantrum about it.


I'm not mad at all. First to call names? How about you LYING? Dude, am I going to have to spend a hundred bucks on you two? WTF is your real problem? You aren't like PaulS, are you?


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

The Resister said:


> I'm not mad at all. First to call names? How about you LYING? Dude, am I going to have to spend a hundred bucks on you two? WTF is your real problem? You aren't like PaulS, are you?


Wah! Wah! Wah!..... more whining, more bull.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

nephilim said:


> I never once said Israel do not grant equal rights, so don't put words in my mouth. I never once said about the Israeli government not having non-jews in their ministries, so don't put words in my mouth. Also, Kuwait, Bahrain, Qatar, they have stable democracies right now, however, like the UK, theirs functions under a constitutional monarchy. Kuwait and Qatar also has Coptic Christians in high places also.
> 
> Now back to Israel. They have equal rights for all in most areas, I will agree, but they also have selectionist policies, did you know for example...
> 
> ...


I take it that you don't recognize these acts. Major Terrorist Attacks in Israel


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

The Resister said:


> You ought to sue your brains for non-support. Did you bother to READ what I've written in regards to this? Pretend to have some modicum of intelligence for a moment. Whether you like this or not, believe it or not, it is the way things are.
> 
> The Establishment Republicans look at the Tea Party and see a competing party. In essence, the Republicans see THREE parties: Democrats, Republicans and Tea Party. The objective of the Establishment Republicans is to take one player out of the game, so they took out the Tea Party. The Tea Party is the bigger threat because the Establishment Republicans are Socialist Lite while the Democrats are plain out Socialist / communist.
> 
> ...


Yes, the establishment republicans are battling the tea party. Yes the establishment republicans are socialist lite. 
But the reason Thad Cock won is because he LIED about his opponent, PAID people to vote for him, and got people to vote ILLEGALLY. 
The tea party wasn't pissing off democraps. Thad cock pissed off democraps by LYING. Thad cock is a piece of crap that has sunk to the bottom of the septic tank. 
The reason the democraps don't like the tea party message isn't because of the message, they don't like it because they are listening to bottom dwelling pieces of shit like Thad cock, nutty polosi, and the kid toucher reed and o dum dum. They aren't hearing the tea party message they are hearing democrap lies.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Arizona Infidel said:


> Yes, the establishment republicans are battling the tea party. Yes the establishment republicans are socialist lite.
> But the reason Thad Cock won is because he LIED about his opponent, PAID people to vote for him, and got people to vote ILLEGALLY.
> The tea party wasn't pissing off democraps. Thad cock pissed off democraps by LYING. Thad cock is a piece of crap that has sunk to the bottom of the septic tank.
> The reason the democraps don't like the tea party message isn't because of the message, they don't like it because they are listening to bottom dwelling pieces of shit like Thad cock, nutty polosi, and the kid toucher reed and o dum dum. They aren't hearing the tea party message they are hearing democrap lies.


But, the point remains: Thad got the Dems to support Socialist Lite because the Tea Party has made some pretty inflammatory statements that they did not need to make. The Tea Party would be well served to fight like Establishment Republicans... have the Dems fight against Establishment Republicans so that the run-off is Tea Party v. Democrat


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

The Resister said:


> But, the point remains: Thad got the Dems to support Socialist Lite because the Tea Party has made some pretty inflammatory statements that they did not need to make. The Tea Party would be well served to fight like Establishment Republicans... have the Dems fight against Establishment Republicans so that the run-off is Tea Party v. Democrat


No. Thad cock got the dems support because he LIED. The tea party has not said anything inflammatory.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

nephilim said:


> I never once said Israel do not grant equal rights, so don't put words in my mouth. I never once said about the Israeli government not having non-jews in their ministries, so don't put words in my mouth. Also, Kuwait, Bahrain, Qatar, they have stable democracies right now, however, like the UK, theirs functions under a constitutional monarchy. Kuwait and Qatar also has Coptic Christians in high places also.
> 
> Now back to Israel. They have equal rights for all in most areas, I will agree, but they also have selectionist policies, did you know for example...
> 
> ...


Nephim....I just think your so wrong on this one. Sorry buddy, but destroying a potential threat thats hidden from the public doesn't mean your bad...it means your smart. Not putting your sworn enemy in your government or army means your smart. If I were to swear a blood oath to kill Nephilim and your children..and their children....would you give me a position of power in your family? and exactly how far have they expanded since they became a country?


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

Sarge I do recognise terrorism yes. I acknowledge that Israel has suffered badly with it (I went to Tel Aviv once and the threat level is always medium to high). 

Terrorists need be dealt with appropriately I agree. However my issue with Israel is that they start wars and attacks then expect help or sympathy when it goes wrongd.d

Another issue is that they demand war reparations to the tune of €2 billion a year from Germany and keep asking for the amount to be increased. WW2 ended over 60 years ago, Israel wasn't a state then.

Old sf....since becoming a nation they've expanded to have nearly triple the landmass they started with. It would be the equivalent to the US expanding to encompass Canada, central America and the Caribbean.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

nephilim said:


> Sarge I do recognise terrorism yes. I acknowledge that Israel has suffered badly with it (I went to Tel Aviv once and the threat level is always medium to high).
> 
> Terrorists need be dealt with appropriately I agree. However my issue with Israel is that they start wars and attacks then expect help or sympathy when it goes wrongd.d
> 
> ...


They are NOT asking for war reparations, they are asking for the return of the property and wealth that was stolen by the government of Germany. Recently one of the paintings hanging on the walls of whatever they call their main government building was identified as one that was stolen from a Jew that was sent to a death camp. By the way, the whole "war reparations" description is disgusting. Citizens of Germany were sent to camps whose sole purpose was to kill them. I don't find it unreasonable for their descendants wanting their inheritance returned.

As for Israel "starting wars" , there has been over EIGHT THOUSAND rockets fire at them in the last five years from the Gaza strip. How long would you expect England to stand by and do NOTHING if France fired EIGHT THOUSAND missiles at it?

As for their land mass growing, how many times were they attacked by their neighbors and their neighbors lost land as a result? I don't have a problem with Israel growing. If you start a war and lose, too bad for you.

I think your whole problem with Israel has more to do with them being Jewish then anything else.


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

I have no problem with jews...if I did, I would make it well known.

I haven't denied they have been shelled. But Israel are the ones constantly breaking treaties. Arafat and Sharon agree a peace deal. Sharons own political party oppose the deal and try to break the deal. 

Sharon steps down and Netanyahu comes to power and undoes all of his work, resparking the issues with gaza (which Sharon agreed belong to Palestine). If israeli leadership wanted peace, they'd go down the route that Arafat and Sharon worked towards.

FYI...I think Sharon was easily the best general around as he managed to show military dominance over a much bigger opposition.

Also, whenever an artifact is found to belong to someone from Israel or a decendant it is returned yet the Israeli state does ask for more money each year.

Jewish gold (which I believe high 90's percentage was returned) and artefacts stolen didn't equate to more than 200million USD in today's money...tell me why Germany should have to pay nearly 2billion a year?


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

So how much are 6 million lives worth? And let us not forget Hitler's friend the Grand Mufti Haj Amin al-Husseini - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia .

And maybe you ought to take a look before you make claims that they're three times larger than original. Israeli-occupied territories - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia .

I think you are one very strange individual. If a group of scotish nationalists were to fire rockets into northern England or say certain disgruntled folks waged a guerilla war in say Northern Ireland you would have no compunction about using your army to go in and root out the perps. However, let Israel do that to it's avowed enemies - like the Grand Mufti's friends the PLO - and you cry fowl.

And changes in Governments can cause changes in agreements. Just because BHO agrees to some stupid International Agreement - when the next President takes place and a new congress is in place they can decide to change the agreements. (Remember Governments have a tendency to change because the people are not happy with what they've agreed to.


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

nephilim said:


> I haven't denied they have been shelled. But Israel are the ones constantly breaking treaties. Arafat and Sharon agree a peace deal. Sharons own political party oppose the deal and try to break the deal.


Can you find a single example of this? There have been no, repeat, no signed treaties broken by Israel. Then again, very few Arab nations or organizations will sign treaties with Israel, or even recognize their right to exist. Sharon's own party did oppose the peace deal he was trying to make, and he ended up breaking off and forming his own party.

When it comes to treaties, the Palestinians have been far less accommodating than the Israelis. At one point they were offered something like 96% of the West Bank and Gaza as their own. They rejected it because the Israelis wanted to keep some of the land they had died taking, and the Temple Mount (which would be under Palestinian care anyways).



nephilim said:


> Sharon steps down and Netanyahu comes to power and undoes all of his work, resparking the issues with gaza (which Sharon agreed belong to Palestine). If israeli leadership wanted peace, they'd go down the route that Arafat and Sharon worked towards.


Sharon didn't step down. He had a stroke that left him in a coma/vegetative state, and was replaced. And no, Netanyahu didn't restart the issues with Gaza. Hamas firing rockets into Israel from Gaza did that. Note, this was after Israel gave the Palestinians complete control of Gaza.



nephilim said:


> Also, whenever an artifact is found to belong to someone from Israel or a decendant it is returned yet the Israeli state does ask for more money each year.
> 
> Jewish gold (which I believe high 90's percentage was returned) and artefacts stolen didn't equate to more than 200million USD in today's money...tell me why Germany should have to pay nearly 2billion a year?


Not sure where you're getting this 2 Billion a year figure. I just looked into it, and it looks like Germany hasn't paid reparations to the State of Israel in several decades. The Israeli finance minister said in he would seek more money in exchange for the slave labor, but nothing has been paid yet for it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Now, Neph, you need to go back and look at the history a little closer. The land that was originally to be Israel was shrunk (shrank? Dang, the Grammar Nazi just fell into a pit) was reduced to a sliver. Even with that, they did not go to war for land. Every acre taken afterward was from was taken to them. 

By the way, I find it funny that nobody seemed to have cared when Jordan, which immediately annexed land that was not to be their territory, also took Judea and Samaria. It did not belong to them. Nobody said a word. It was not until the 1967 war that Israel took it after Jordan attacked Israel. After Israel asked Jordan to stay out of the war, Jordan still attacked, and targeted neighborhoods with artillery and bombs. Judea and Samaria was taken after Jordan attacked. There is a difference, and Israel, according to laws of nations, is entitled to that land. That rule has gone unchallenged, until it pertains to Israel. Funny, how that is.

Jordan is Palestine and Palestine is Jordan. This is what the King of Jordan said, but he also was having trouble with Arafat and his motley crew, who was spreading hate and discontent inside of the Hashemite kingdom. Jordan chased Arafat and his band out of Jordan. A very important part of the picture. Take that part into account when we look at the next scene.

Discussions and negotiations happen between sane, sovereign nations, and not terror groups. This could no longer happen when Jordan did the sane thing and gave up claim to Judea and Samaria. Smart move, really, as that left Israel holding that bag of inbreds. The "West Bank" is not a nation, the PLO was a terrorist organization and the dumpy little **** known as Arafat wanted to be a big fish. Israel was not looking to separate or segregate the Arabs living in Judea and Samaria, but the continued violence left them no choice, and, as there was no other nation to negotiate for real peace and to hand over the land, it was up to Israel to deal with it. Simply give the land to the inbreds, you say? Look at Gaza. One front is enough.

I find it strange how key parts of history are ignored in order to blame all the Middle Eastern woes on one, tiny piece of land and the rightful owners of that land. A country that didn't even get all the land first promised, while the Arabs got more than plenty. It is also interesting that the fact that it was the Jews who made the place worth owning, and it was the work of the Jews that drew the Arabs to the region in search for work in the first place. 

Would you like to talk about the land that was once known as the Riviera of the Middle East? Why it was created, and how it went to crap? There is a connection and a common denominator.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Neph is proving the dangers of the revised history that is taught. As the years pass and those who know the truth die, the books that warp history will become the _recorded_ events.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Israel strikes Gaza mosque believed to be hiding weapons as death toll tops 120 | Fox News



> GAZA CITY, Gaza Strip - Israeli airstrikes targeting Hamas in Gaza hit a mosque and a center for the disabled where two women were killed Saturday, raising the Palestinian death toll from the offensive to more than 120, Palestinian officials said.


Score!!

Mosques are not like Christian churches, as the two religions are not the same.

A mosque is a place for prayer to the Arab moon god, for sermons and speeches, and are also military command and control centers as well as arsenals. Ever noticed how Sunnis and Shi'ites target each other's mosques? They are well aware of this, but they are also well aware of the West's ignorance and will quickly attempt to draw sympathy.


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

Denton said:


> Ever noticed how Sunnis and Shi'ites target each other's mosques? They are well aware of this, but they are also well aware of the West's ignorance and will quickly attempt to draw sympathy.


Can say I did notice. I thought they were banned by their religion. Lol. Shows how much I know.

FYI...I got most of my info from school history text books, public info from a local library.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Arizona Infidel said:


> No. Thad cock got the dems support because he LIED. The tea party has not said anything inflammatory.


Surely you jest:






Check the video at 3:43 Do you know that the Tea Party would not renounce what that guy did and kick him off the premises? The Dems see stuff like that and it is counterproductive to what you claim. The Dems would have more respect for the Tea Party if they simply admitted what they were really about.


----------



## ordnance21xx (Jan 29, 2014)

With OBAMA in the white house, YES. Obama has systematiclly been getting rid of Officers in the Military. Who don't believe in his ideas or still believe in the constitution. 


MOLON LABE


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

nephilim said:


> Can say I did notice. I thought they were banned by their religion. Lol. Shows how much I know.
> 
> FYI...I got most of my info from school history text books, public info from a local library.


 Well, that proves that revisionist history is alive and well. Maybe you should attempt to educate yourself.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Some Koran verses help us figger out the muslim mindset-

_[17.33]"..do not kill any one whom Allah has forbidden, except for a just cause, and whoever is slain unjustly.."

[5.82] "Certainly you will find the most violent of people in enmity to be the Jews and those who are polytheists, and you will certainly find the nearest in friendship to be those who say: We are Christians; this is because there are priests and monks among them and because they do not behave proudly"

[5.51] "O you who believe! do not take the Jews and the Christians for friends; they are friends of each other; and whoever amongst you takes them for a friend, then surely he is one of them; surely Allah does not guide the unjust people"

[9.123] "O you who believe! fight those of the unbelievers who are near to you and let them find in you hardness; and know that Allah is with those who guard against evil"

[2:193] "Let there be no hostility except to those who practice oppression"

[2:190] "Fight in the cause of Allah against those who fight against you, but do not transgress limits. Lo! Allah loves not aggressors..."_


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

nephilim said:


> Can say I did notice. I thought they were banned by their religion. Lol. Shows how much I know.
> 
> FYI...I got most of my info from school history text books, public info from a local library.


It pays to look into events like this a little deeper. Public School history in the US is a joke, and tells whatever is politically correct at the time. I'm betting it's the same across the pond.

Lucky Jim, looks like you forgot a "good" verse:



Muhammad said:


> Abu Huraira reported Allah's Messenger (may peace be upon him) as saying: The last hour would not come unless the Muslims will fight against the Jews and the Muslims would kill them until the Jews would hide themselves behind a stone or a tree and a stone or a tree would say: Muslim, or the servant of Allah, there is a Jew behind me; come and kill him; but the tree Gharqad would not say, for it is the tree of the Jews


Goes to show that all of this antisemitism in Islam isn't just the result of Israel being reborn as a nation. That's from the hadith "The Book Pertaining to the Turmoil and Portents of the Last Hour", and includes a lot of wonky crap.


----------

